# Black Licorice



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that likes this stuff. My wife thinks I'm crazy. It does screw with the taste buds though.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

do you really need that much roulette money?


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

scottw said:


> do you really need that much roulette money?


Yes.

Yes I do.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Bloody wheels got me hooked man


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackcat said:


> Bloody wheels got me hooked man


 You made me almost piss myself, good reply Shawn,I hate licorice.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

scottw said:


> You made me almost piss myself, good reply Shawn,I hate licorice.


LOL I felt bad after posting it......I'm a roulette wheel slu........oh just never mind


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackcat said:


> LOL I felt bad after posteing it......I'm a wheel slu........oh just never mind


I just gave you all my gameroon cash so you wouldn't post about licorice again. Don't lose it too fast!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

scottw said:


> I just gave you all my gameroon cash so you wouldn't post about licorice again. Don't lose it too fast!


LOL Deal!

I have roulette pinned, but my wife lost like 8K playing Blackjack while I was smoking a stick. I kid you not. She feels bad about it lol it's play $$$. She enjoys my stogies with me and lets me smoke in the garage. She can loose all the fake $$$ she wants. I'll just stick to actual reply's & real topics.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

WOOOHOO! My gf buys the jelli-beans and gives me all the black ones. I like them! but a bag of all-licorice jelli-beans can get a little yucky sometimes =\. lol!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

On the topic of licorice, the fruit-flavored ones are awful...

As for black, no thank you, however those twisty strawberry ones are always a nice on and off snack during flights.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I found a place with like 30 different kinds of black licorice


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> I found a place with like 30 different kinds of black licorice


HOLY CRAP! LOL! that's a lot of licorices!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

The guy gets um from all around Europe


----------

